# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [Toutes versions] Appel liste des utilisateurs Sharepoint

## jff42

Bonjour
Je cherche  ouvrir une connexion secondaire en rception sur une liste des utilisateurs Sharepoint.
Ils ne sont pas visibles comme une liste standard, mais la liste existe, donc je cherche une astuce (genre web service, ou URL mais bien cache) pour trouver cette source.

A dfaut, on peut attaquer la table SQL Server dans la base WSS_content, mais a veut dire changer les droits, j'aimerais bien viter.

Avec moins d'urgence, j'aimerais savoir faire a aussi sur les users Active Directory... sans code de prfrence.
Merci.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Je ne veux pas dire de btise mais je crois qu'il existe le webservice "UserProfileService" pour faire ce que vous voulez raliser. il existe une mthode permettant de lister les utilisateurs il me semble (getuserbyname je penses pour laquelle il ne faut pas prciser de valeurs).

La liste des webservice utilisable se situe dans le rpertoire *%ProgramFiles%\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web" server extensions\12\ISAPI*" avec l'extension "asmx".


Cordialement.

----------


## jff42

Bonjour, merci pour l'indication. Mais les tests ne passent pas.

1. Sur une config MOSS + IPH2007
le web service appel :
  http: //ws8a/*_vti_bin/UserProfileService.asmx*?WSDL 
ne me laisse pas aller jusqu' prciser la classe  : j'ai  l'erreur =



> Le fichier n'est pas un fichier XML valide.
> Le formulaire contient du format XML impossible  analyser :
> Un littral de chane tait attendu mais aucun caractre de guillemet d'ouverture n'a t trouv.
> 
> Ligne 19, Position 38
>   <TABLE class="ms-main" CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 BORDER=0 WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="100%">
> -------------------------------------^


2. Autre contexte: Foundation + IPH2010
La je n'ai pas le service UserProfileService.
J'ai tent d'appeler 
http: //srv/_vti_bin/*People.asmx*?WSDL avec la classe *SearchPrincipal* ; 
Mais l'excution de la requete plante :



> Le serveur n'a pas pu lire la demande. ---> Il existe une erreur 
> dans le document XML (1,463). ---> Le format de la chaine d'entre 
> est incorrect.


Je ne sais pas si mes services web sont mal appels, ou s'ils ne fonctionnent pas parce que mes environnement de tests sont incomplets  _(le userprofileservice appelerait-il le ssp Mysite, par exemple ?)_ ...
Merci.

----------


## jff42

Bon, les web services, ce n'est pas du pret--cuire.

Je contourne en faisant une connexion sur :
rceptionbib ou liste sharepointje rentre seulement le nom du siteje demande la "*Liste d'informations utilisateurs*"
Par contre a ne correspond pas exactement  la liste http:/ /site/_layouts/user.aspx car je ne trouve pas de champ Type (utilisateur ou groupe), je n'ai que les utilisateurs.
_C'est en Foundation ; pas eu le temps de vrifier dans d'autres contextes._

----------


## billout rm

Si j'ai bien compris, vous utilisez SharePoint Foudation, le successeur de Windows SharePoint Services?
Je me demandes si le service "User Profile" existe dans la version Foundation...

----------


## jff42

Apparemment pas de user profile...

Suite de mon post : 
pour grer les rles, je suis oblig de pointer sur les groupes AD (et non les groupes SHP). Pourtant c'est du fonctionnel, pas de l'organisation, donc ce serait plus intressant dans l'autre sens.

_Allo, MS, si vous pouviez intgrer les deux annuaires pour la version Office 15, ce serait cool._

----------

